# Moving to Australia from Ireland



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian authorities have released data covering various working holiday visa applications across the world and surprisingly Irish applications were down by more than 25% over the year. This would appear to suggest that the number of people moving to Australia from Ireland is falling, but is that really the case? Visa figures The basic [...]

Click to read the full news article: Moving to Australia from Ireland...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

